# Window sill replacement, which material?



## CBL (Dec 30, 2013)

I have single pane wood windows with storms on my house which overall are in good shape but noticed a couple of my window sills are rotted along the outside edges. I was considering epoxying them over but would rather do the full sill as they need to be freshened up anyway. Would need to start with a 2x6 board to build the sill and was wondering if I should consider using another kind of wood instead for better resistance to the elements? I was also considering using PVC board then just trim the sill angle and horns in to match. Can anyone recommend?


----------



## yooperdave (Dec 30, 2013)

Storms on single pane windows???  Myself, I would use this opportunity to upgrade to an insulated window.  Back in 09, I had the same problem at the cottage...ended up fixing it with some vinyl slide-by units.


----------



## Clarkbug (Dec 30, 2013)

CBL said:


> I have single pane wood windows with storms on my house which overall are in good shape but noticed a couple of my window sills are rotted along the outside edges. I was considering epoxying them over but would rather do the full sill as they need to be freshened up anyway. Would need to start with a 2x6 board to build the sill and was wondering if I should consider using another kind of wood instead for better resistance to the elements? I was also considering using PVC board then just trim the sill angle and horns in to match. Can anyone recommend?



Depends on the dimensions of the existing sill, and how much work you want to do.  White oak is probably a good choice, and cedar if you can find it in the dimensions you need.  

Pvc tends to expand and contract more than wood in the weather.  Not sure how that will jive with the rest of the window.  

Sill replacement can be a real PITA.


----------



## CBL (Dec 30, 2013)

yooperdave said:


> Storms on single pane windows???  Myself, I would use this opportunity to upgrade to an insulated window.  Back in 09, I had the same problem at the cottage...ended up fixing it with some vinyl slide-by units.



I did alot of research on doing insulated pocket replacements and came to the conclusion that the ROI would take long time to pay off. Like I mentioned above, Besides the sills the windows are in good shape. I may at some point upgrade the storms to LowE coated glass.


----------



## ironpony (Dec 30, 2013)

poplar is a good choice. It is going to be a little bit of a project to make a sill, none of it is really flat. there are several angles involved, the base where it sits is recessed etc. it is more than a piece of wood with an angle on it. getting the jambs free from the sill without damaging them will take some care. you might be able to source sills from a good lumber yard. I hear you on ROI it takes a while to get it back before you even see savings.


----------



## CBL (Dec 30, 2013)

ironpony said:


> poplar is a good choice. It is going to be a little bit of a project to make a sill, none of it is really flat. there are several angles involved, the base where it sits is recessed etc. it is more than a piece of wood with an angle on it. getting the jambs free from the sill without damaging them will take some care. you might be able to source sills from a good lumber yard. I hear you on ROI it takes a while to get it back before you even see savings.



The removal seems like its the trickiest part the job. I watched a few videos and looks to be a must to use a small precision cut power saw to get the sill off the stool then cutting the sill a few inches from the horns, then chiseling whats left from the jamb to not damage it. 

Not worried about cutting a new sill as I have good table saw to cut the proper slope angle perpendicular to the horns and ends.


----------



## billb3 (Dec 30, 2013)

I've replaced a few sills.
I've used pine but picked heavier pieces with tight grain -hoping for a bit of hardness.


Paint failure seemed to have done the ones in that rotted on me. All on south side of the house so maybe wet and dry cycles as well.

kids were babies, I had time and no money
keeping busy meant changing fewer diapers
not a lot fewer, but a few fewer


I didn't have anything but a small table saw, hand saw and some chisels/prybars then either


----------



## semipro (Dec 30, 2013)

I'd try the PVC myself.  Even if the paint fails the PVC won't rot. 
You can seal the ends with a good caulk to allow some thermal expansion/contraction. 
Remember the drip cut on the bottom side.


----------



## woodgeek (Dec 30, 2013)

I was in the same boat, and had 4 window sills redone in PVC.


----------

